# CVA Kodiak ?



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Does anyone own one of these and if so how do you like it. I recieved a CVA Hawkins for Christmas which was very similar to a TC Hawkins that I owned. Unfortunatly on the very 1st shot the nipple blew out and my face got covered in power and I still cant hear right out of my left ear. That was on Christmas Day. I called Monday to CVA and I do have to say their customer service was great and between them and Becky they let me go back to one of the chain stores and return it. Being that it shook me up quite a bit I decided to go with an inline and ended up going with the CVA Kodiak in the camo stock with the nickel barrel. It sure does look like a nice gun for the $ considering I only had to shell out 15 bucks price difference because of a sale they had going on. Any info good or bad would be greatly appriciated. Kinda sucks having to sight in a gun today so I can go out on Weds hunting.

If you click on the picture the one I purchase is on the top.

http://www.cva.com/products/rifle_kodiak.htm


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

sounds like a bad thread job on nipple!! dont they have a warranty? sounds like a job for one of them tv lawyers!!something that dangerous,you would think CVA would want to look at it??some of their stuff was or may be made in Spain??but what isnt made someplace else anymore???how much powder did you put in it and what did you patch it with???


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Rac.... I used 90 grains of the pryrodex RS powder and I was shooting a 295 grain sabot that also was in a CVA package. Needless to say Im a lucky person that the nipple didnt hit me. Everything was nice and tight everything was CVA that I was using. I did get put into the Kodiak for 15.00 price difference and my gun did go back to CVA. Im sure I could call a lawer and go through all of that if I really wanted. We'll see if I can hear better in the next couple of days.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i'm glad you didn't do any serious damage to yourself  
but i just have to question you on the load.i think you really just misread the numbers and dumped 490 grains down the tube instead of 90   
i know you mikey,LOL.  
i think the least they could have done is offer you a free smokepole as an act of good faith,since you didn't offer to sue them.


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah tell me about it. Although we did get the hawkins on sale for 149.99 and I got the Kodiak that was 329.99 and only paid a 15.00 price difference. Im positive I only put 90 grains in though lol. I know it does sound like something I'd attempt but Im not as dumb as raider looks


----------

